

Interview with Bradford Cross about FlightCaster (YC S09) Architecture - waratuman
http://www.johnmwillis.com/ec2/cloud-cafe-38-haddop-and-cascasding-with-flightcaster/

======
chriskelley
The buzz is deafening right now, congrats guys!

